# Sistema de recogida y evacuación de agua



## /Latingirl/

Buenos días, 
¿Sabéis la traducción en inglés de SISTEMA DE *RECOGIDA Y EVACUACIÓN DE AGUA*? ¿puede ser water collecting and evacuation system?
Gracias.


----------



## iinnffooss

No te voy a ser de mucha ayuda pero quizá alguien pueda ayudarte mas si especificas el tipo de agua que fluye por el sistema. Si son aguas residuales, de lluvia, sanitarias, minerales... Creo que la traducción no seria la misma dependiendo del uso de ese agua, al menos por lo que veo en mis fuentes (no me refiero a fuentes de agua, claro )


----------



## /Latingirl/

No especifica el tipo de agua ... debe de ser agua normal ....

Any ideas?? Thanks!

*Sistema de recogida y evacuación de agua*


----------



## MHCKA

Según entiendo podrían ser muchas cosas, desde un sistema de evacuación de agua en barcos o en edificios hasta la colección de aguas en una ciudad... el contexto es un poco vago... de pronto podría ser *collecting and draining water system*.

Si fuesen aguas de una ciudad, serían aguas residuales (creo que allá le llaman aguas servidas), en ese caso sería un Sistema de Drenaje y Alcantarillado: *sewer*.

En el sistema hay a veces recolección (y por ende separación) de aguas de lluvia, entonces se dice que hay dos tipos de drenaje, pluvial y sanitario: *Storm sewer* and *sanitary sewer*.

Espero ta hayan sido de ayuda las ideas de un Ingeniero Ambiental.

Saludos.


----------



## /Latingirl/

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. En un principio me ha gustado la propuesta de collecting and draining water system , pero ahora creo que se refiere a aguas residuales ...
La frase que necesito traducir habla del funcionamiento de una máquina, así que creo que water collecting and evacuating system es más general y quedaría mejor, ¿sería correcto? Por favor, que alguien confirme.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## /Latingirl/

- Water collecting and evacuating system ???
or 
- Water collecting and evacuation system???

Which sentence is correct?? Thaks!!


----------



## gatto

/Latingirl/ said:


> La frase que necesito traducir habla del funcionamiento de una máquina...


Si pones toda la frase, por cierto serà mas fàcil comprender cual es la traducciòn mas adecuada...


----------



## /Latingirl/

la frase es: el mecanismo (habla de una máquina) se complementa con un sistema de recogida y evacuación del agua.


----------



## gatto

Perdòn pero...¿de que maquina se trata?


----------



## MHCKA

Hi again /latingirl/:

I guess sounds better: *empty *as a verb, but evacuate meaning "_remove the contents of"_ also meaning "_discharge from the (human) body wastes"_.

My new version to your phrase:

Collecting and emtpying water system.

As support read this from the M-WD: 

_transitive verb_1 a*:* to make empty *:* remove the contents of <_empty_ a purse> b*:* deprive, divest <a phrase _emptied_ of all meaning> c*:* to discharge (itself) of contents d*:* to fire (a repeating firearm) until empty2*:* to remove from what holds or encloses

I hope help you.

Ciao!


----------

